

Why are people investing in new top level domains? - rojabuck

Ok. So domains have been much unchanged since the beginning. Well at least in respect to the 3 majors; .com, .org ,.net. Then there are some well established new-er TLD&#x27;s i.e. .fr, .de, .co.uk etc... Now people (opportunists) want a domain like:<p>somewhere.holiday<p>why?<p>If your SEO and your link backs point to a site which offers value then domain is surely pointless?<p>If so, why are investors excited by such dns choices?
======
sfrechtling
By the ability to completely "own" a partial section of the internet. Say if a
bank owns the ".bank" TLD; they have an advantage in marketing - they can have
name.bank (clarity). This could have signalling effects.

They also have the ability to sell this section to other orgs for profit.

I don't think it is a SEO reason, rather a clarity and marketing reason.

